# Canon Powershot S2 Is



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Could someone kindly point me in the direction of a website where I can download a user manual for the above camera.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Its watermarked but still

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/starbattery/S2ISmanual.pdf


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like it is on the Canon US site: http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=322&modelid=11368

(PDF file at http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0900011235/PSS2ISCUG-EN.pdf although I am not sure if it will work directly)

Cheers,

BB


----------

